# Finally, an Etruck!



## AlbergSteve (Nov 22, 2019)

Finally, a wood hauler for the rest of us! Not the prettiest thing...



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/tesla-electric-truck-1.5369304


----------



## Sailrmike (Nov 22, 2019)

Yuk, not your daddy's f-150, that's for sure


----------



## AlbergSteve (Nov 22, 2019)

Sailrmike said:


> Yuk, not your daddy's f-150, that's for sure


And probably doesn't have heated tailgate like the F150 either.


----------



## ABMax24 (Nov 23, 2019)

Gross, that looks like something an elementary kid cut out of a cardboard box for a science fair project.

I find it funny that it has an AWD option, I didn't know they even made trucks without 4x4 anymore.


----------



## wilsoncm1 (Nov 23, 2019)

Still isn't much of a truck.  I see it as a Honda Ridgeline.  A truck for people who really don't need a truck.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 23, 2019)

He will probably sell all he makes, which is a few dozen.  Why does  it have to look like a spaceship because its electric drive.  This design is as bullet proof as the windows.  Make it look like a pickup, perform like a Ferrari and cost of fuel per mile of a prius and he will have a winning combination.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2019)

This will probably go down as the worlds ugliest truck. It actually makes the Rivian look good (which is a real product.) Definitely a weekend warriormobile. If Ford can come up with an electric F150 with decent range  that has a 6 or 8ft bed it should be leagues ahead of this boy toy.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah, Ford will make it look, and act like a pickup which will be needed for market acceptance.

It will be real interesting to see what this does for fleet cost per mile figures.


----------



## bholler (Nov 24, 2019)

wilsoncm1 said:


> Still isn't much of a truck.  I see it as a Honda Ridgeline.  A truck for people who really don't need a truck.


The vast majority of people driving trucks really don't need a truck


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 24, 2019)

bholler said:


> The vast majority of people driving trucks really don't need a truck


Possibly to tow a camper twice a year. Which is why they are fine with a 4-5 ft box.  Rest of the year it doesnt make much economic sense.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2019)

A 16yo backed into my coworkers truck.  The insurance company gave him a new F150 Lariat to drive.  Double cab, really short bed, etc.  He went to put a ladder in it...   nope, lol.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 24, 2019)

Dang thing looks like a life sized Pinewood Derby project!
I'm sure y'all already know about the Workhorse truck...








						Workhorse Teases Production W-15 Electric Pickup Truck
					

Workhorse Group will slightly modify the concept version of its W-15 electric pickup truck as it prepares to enter production for commercial orders.




					www.trucks.com
				




Not sure it is in production yet though...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2019)

The looks and capabilities are right there with a half ton truck.   Need to work on that 80 miles though.  If towing 5000lbs, that may shrink down to 20 miles under the battery!  Throw in a mountain or two, winter weather that needs a heater... 

I'm not sure a 3cyl engine will cut it as backup directly hooked to the wheels.  Maybe it would do it hooked to a generator such as trains have.   

My newish work truck, 16 Ram 1500, 5.7L, gets up to 20mpg average unloaded.  I was pleasantly surprised to find that.  Throw a ~3000lb 16+2 v nose on the back and you get 8-10 average in the mountains.  Cut out overdrive gears and scrub cylinder shutoff and you have the same towing mpg as a 20yo truck.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2019)

I wonder if that front crumple zone under the hood is a trunk like the old VW beetle had.  That could be awesome if a feature.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2019)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				





Not in production yet as of 7mo ago.    Engine does not drive the wheels.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 24, 2019)

Tesla's polarizing Cybertruck was preordered 200,000 times within 3 days
					

In order to preorder the much-buzzed-about Cybertruck, customers had to drop a $100 refundable deposit, according to the company's website.



					www.usatoday.com
				



So looks like tesla got a quick 18 million in deposits already.


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2019)

This just does not look like a practical truck. In a hot climate the non-stop glass could be an oven. Now imagine a roof or ladder rack somehow affixed to the pinhead roof. The short bed doesn't help. So far this just looks like a computer exercise for a geek's boy toy. On the plus side, the angular design may help with radar avoidance with some special body paint.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2019)

begreen said:


> This just does not look like a practical truck. In a hot climate the non-stop glass could be an oven. Now imagine a roof or ladder rack somehow affixed to the pinhead roof. The short bed doesn't help. So far this just looks like a computer exercise for a geek's boy toy. On the plus side, the angular design may help with radar avoidance with some special body paint.
> 
> View attachment 252154


Yea thats what i thought ,this must be radar invisible ,looks like a stealth fighter morphed into a pickup truck.


----------



## dja950 (Nov 26, 2019)

I believe I read it’s a 6.5ft bed and the ugly look is because the body is the frame. 30x cold pressed steel..... 3500lb of payload, 15k towing capacity and the sport performance, may be ugly but those performance numbers are hard to turn away from. ‍♂️. Maybe it’s a sign of me getting old but i dont know care what certain things look like anymore as long as it functions and performs well..... vehicles to me have turned into point a to point b, and more specifically a truck for me has turned into hauling various items and equipment from point a to point b.

this truck may be extremely ugly but my dirty, rusty dented up pickup is no head turner itself.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 26, 2019)

If it runs out of battery with all that payload in the back or towing that trailer, it's going to take a long time to get to point B.  

I think battery performance when actually doing work will be the make or break with the commercial or working truck markets.


----------



## begreen (Nov 26, 2019)

dja950 said:


> I believe I read it’s a 6.5ft bed and the ugly look is because the body is the frame. 30x cold pressed steel..... 3500lb of payload, 15k towing capacity and the sport performance, may be ugly but those performance numbers are hard to turn away from. ‍♂. Maybe it’s a sign of me getting old but i dont know care what certain things look like anymore as long as it functions and performs well..... vehicles to me have turned into point a to point b, and more specifically a truck for me has turned into hauling various items and equipment from point a to point b.
> 
> this truck may be extremely ugly but my dirty, rusty dented up pickup is no head turner itself.


Too early to say how it will fair. There will be a lot of changes in bringing it into production. This prototype is filled with features that may or may not make it into the actual vehicle which is at least 2 years off. In the meantime Rivian and Ford are promising to have their trucks for sale before then. Their specs aren't shabby.  I have only seen one prototype demo for the F150 and it looked conventional.








						Ford teases all-electric F-150 pickup truck by pulling a million-pound train
					

10 double-decker rail cars towed over 1,000 feet




					www.theverge.com


----------



## mellow (Nov 26, 2019)

Did you guys see that you can get an electric Quad to go with it?  Apparently it can charge from a jack in the bed using the truck battery.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 26, 2019)

It's more impressive with a 60hp WWII vintage jeep.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 26, 2019)

begreen said:


> Their specs aren't shabby.  I have only seen one prototype demo for the F150 and it looked conventional.


Now that is a good looking plus a capable truck. I doubt i would consider anything coming from tesla. Just the fact that you cant service anything yourself is a big put off. No service centers anywhere close.  I think GM, Ford and Dodge will more than fill the void in E-trucks soon. And with a more transparent pricing structure as well. We should be seeing something soon for the F150 Hybrid for the 2020 model year. Nice thing about the Hybrid,like the volt ,no range anxiety.


----------



## begreen (Nov 26, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> It's more impressive with a 60hp WWII vintage jeep.


LOL, a lot less weight there. Seems that some Ford did that on rails years ago too, but with a heavier load. Smokey! I like the electric better. Quiet, strong and clean pulling 10x the load. Of course, this is just a promo piece.


----------



## NorthernFireplaceFool (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks are terrible on it. The one thing on this the rest of the auto industry could learn from is making a truck with stainless steel body panels. Great idea to avoid the rust issues so many have with their trucks. Also you can just wrap it I guess so it doesn't look so ugly(I like it but I have 2 Silver Vehicles too..)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 27, 2019)

Rust is still a big problem after all these years. I was shocked while looking for a newer work truck, at the amount of rust on late models trucks of all makes.  SS is too heavy, and too expensive IMO.  There are better options. Some form of Carbon Fibre will probably eventually come out on top.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 27, 2019)

New Fords are aluminum.  Shouldn't have any rust issues.


----------



## NoobTube (Nov 27, 2019)

So I put a $100 deposit down on it, because... Why not... Cheap to get in to at least see what updates come out. I hope they don't use the steering wheel that they had on the prototype, because that will be damn near impossible to drive like that. Second, I'm hoping for conventional side mirrors. Third, I hope they smooth out a little bit of the front of the vehicle. I think they could do that. 

Lighting will change as it currently doesn't conform to rules and regs regarding tail lights in non-fixed positions. 

I think you have to think about it this way. Tesla came out specifically to create a new truck and not something that looks like a conventional truck. He was correct, that trucks have been the same general design for 100 years. Would I have appreciated something along those lines, from a design perspective... Yeah I think so, but at the same time, I wouldn't mind a truck that handles great, is quiet, capable, and honestly, I can accidentally knock something into it without fear of denting it. 

Lastly, this is not going to be a truck that is aiming to replace commercial operation trucks that are dedicated long-haul towing vehicles. This is squarely aimed at the mass majority of consumers who purchase trucks in America. Sales surveys don't lie. The majority of truck buyers today, use it #1 as a commuter vehicle/family vehicle. The average truck buyer is not towing regularly, and if they are its not a long distance. They are also not driving them long distances (300+ miles per day) 

This is going to sell very well unless of course Ford can come up with their e-F150 that is on par for the same amount of money... Somehow, I don't see that being possible, unless Rivian is the one who creates and implements their electric skateboard for them. This will be fun to see how it shakes out in the next few years.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 27, 2019)

If they (tesla) are using SS and making it thick enough so it wont dent, that would be a tremendous amount of weight.  Better to make the SS thin and ,laminate a lighter material under it to make it dent resistant.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 27, 2019)

I think form follows function.   Theres a reason the  jeep wrangler looks so much like the original version that Ford and Willys produced.  It was a great design for what it was used for.  

Pickup trucks are the same way.  Great designs dont need to change much.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 27, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> New Fords are aluminum.  Shouldn't have any rust issues.


What about the frame.  That is where rust can really make a vehicle just about worthless before its time.


----------



## ryanwc (Nov 27, 2019)

ABMax24 said:


> Gross, that looks like something an elementary kid cut out of a cardboard box for a science fair project.
> 
> I find it funny that it has an AWD option, I didn't know they even made trucks without 4x4 anymore.


I have a 2-wheel drive Tundra.  I use it.  Hauling kayak trailers for my business.  I dont think the Tesla would work for me.  Can you attach a kayak rack?

It looks like a truck for people who don't need a truck.  Of which there are many.  Still I don't believe the pre-order figure. Maybe Elon brought 50,000 the way Donnie Jr. bought his own memoir to cover the fact the public want interested.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes, lots of 2WD trucks are still sold.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 28, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> What about the frame.  That is where rust can really make a vehicle just about worthless before its time.



No idea on the frame.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 28, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> No idea on the frame.


Still steel.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 28, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> It's more impressive with a 60hp WWII vintage jeep.


You can do anything with enough gear reduction. I would also say that 60 HP is very generous.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 28, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> You can do anything with enough gear reduction. I would also say that 60 HP is very generous.


Correct ,it only takes 30 HP to pull a 70 ton train 20MPH on level track. Could do it with a riding mower. Going uphill is another story altogether.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 28, 2019)

You guys are making my point that the Tesla doing the same isn't as impressive as it sounds.


----------



## webfish (Nov 28, 2019)

bholler said:


> The vast majority of people driving trucks really don't need a truck



Just saw this the other day.  https://www.thedrive.com/news/26907/you-dont-need-a-full-size-pickup-truck-you-need-a-cowboy-costume
_
 According to Edwards’ data, 75 percent of truck owners use their truck for towing one time a year or less (meaning, never). Nearly 70 percent of truck owners go off-road one time a year or less. And a full 35 percent of truck owners use their truck for hauling—putting something in the bed, its ostensible raison d’être—once a year or less. _


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 28, 2019)

webfish said:


> _And a full 35 percent of truck owners use their truck for hauling—putting something in the bed, its ostensible raison d’être—once a year or less. _


 This is the segment that dont need a truck.  This situation would change drastically if gas prices were higher. But anything under $3 or even $4 a gallon and it just dont pay those of us who really do need a truck on a daily basis ,to buy an additional vehicle just for better MPG.  Its not even close. Electric trucks will save a lot of gas and oil though, im sure of that.


----------



## Corey (Nov 28, 2019)

Definitely has the internet lit up.  Though I think the biggest mistake might be calling it a 'truck'.    That immediately starts setting people down the road of 'work truck' how much it can haul, bed size, towing, etc.  Though 99.9% of the trucks I see driving around aren't hauling anything and have very little, if anything in the bed.

If you start looking at it as a 'vehicle' that can 0-60 in the sub 3 second range. [Meaning a whole long list of Lamborghini's, Ferrari's, Corvettes, and other 'supercars' better be bringing their A+ game, and/or don't even have a chance.]  ...and can tow ~14,000 pounds for a weekend outing, ...and can fit a couple dozen sheets of plywood,  ...and can haul a literal ton of camping gear, etc -  then a truck/car (trar?) hybrid starts to look interesting.

Will certainly be interesting to see the final form hitting the road!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 28, 2019)

Great.  Now I want a cowboy costume!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 28, 2019)

My favorite truck was a 92 Dakota w/ a 318.    Smaller than the full size but big enough for my needs, and plenty of power.   

Then Dakotas grew to full sized trucks.  


I'd love to see a regular cab, midsize truck come out.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 28, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I'd love to see a regular cab, midsize truck come out.


We are in the minority, other than my own truck iv not seen another late model regular cab truck on the road since i got mine 6 months ago. Lots of older ones, but zero new ones.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> We are in the minority, other than my own truck iv not seen another late model regular cab truck on the road since i got mine 6 months ago. Lots of older ones, but zero new ones.


Agreed, they are getting less common, but businesses still buy them for work trucks. Governments buy a lot of them, city, state and federal.
I just checked a couple local dealers and they each had a few for sale.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2019)

Back to the Cybertruck. Does anyone have dimensions for this beast? It looks huge. Not something one is going to want to park at the grocery store.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 28, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> We are in the minority, other than my own truck iv not seen another late model regular cab truck on the road since i got mine 6 months ago. Lots of older ones, but zero new ones.



They pretty much have to be ordered new from the factory and only come with the long bed, to the best of my knowledge.    Some of the midsize trucks can be ordered with back seat deletes like the Tacoma and Colorado.  

I just picked up a '16 regular cab Ram 1500 that was lightly used with 39k on the clock.  The bed liner only had a single scratch and no hitch!    Lol.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 28, 2019)

One of the Big 3 or Tesla should do a small E- truck. Rangers and S-10s were very popular and the small size should make for good AER .


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2019)

It really depends on why one has a truck. Big trucks are great if one is hauling big stuff on a regular basis. If not, they can be sort of a liability.   Problem is that even the mid-sized truck are creeping up in size and height. I loved my Ranger. It was the right size for about 80% of what I needed a truck for and got good gas mileage. The F150 was nice and modern, but oversized for many tasks and not so great on gas and not so much fun parking at the local stores.  I would like to see a vehicle manufacturer come up with a mid-sized E-platform that could serve for either a mid-sized truck or SUV.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2019)

The F150 shown is just 2WD and with the short bed, but the Cybertruck looks to be both wider and much longer. More like the original Humvee.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 28, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> You guys are making my point that the Tesla doing the same isn't as impressive as it sounds.


Exactly. It's even easier with an electric motor since all the torque is available just above 0 RPM


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 29, 2019)

Looks like 19Ft long and 750 HP in the 69k deluxe version. 6.5 Ft bed.  R1T starts at $69k.








						How Tesla's Cybertruck stacks up against the Amazon-backed Rivian R1T electric truck
					

Tesla's Cybertruck has gone viral but it's not the only electric truck coming to market. Here's how it compares to the Amazon -backed Rivian R1T.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 29, 2019)

begreen said:


> I just checked a couple local dealers and they each had a few for sale.


Could be regional .My GMC dealer doesnt even have an option on their website to order a new one. 4 different configurations, none std. cab.  30 used ones ,no std cabs.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 29, 2019)

begreen said:


> The F150 shown is just 2WD and with the short bed, but the Cybertruck looks to be both wider and much longer. More like the original Humvee.
> View attachment 252315


The E truck could be all wheel drive. That would make a big difference.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 29, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The E truck could be all wheel drive. That would make a big difference.


The  cyberwedge is significantly heavier than the F 150 in the video,  weight is traction. The Ford driver smoking the wheels makes it easier to tow also.
Equalize the weight and make both 4wd and it will be a more realistic test, instead of a PR stunt


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The E truck could be all wheel drive. That would make a big difference.


Yes, that and a big belly full of battery weight will make a difference.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 29, 2019)

begreen said:


> Yes, that and a big belly full of battery weight will make a difference.


That is an awesome part of electric vehicles, nearly complete freedom of weight distribution.


----------



## dja950 (Nov 29, 2019)

I don’t get the “unfair comparison” argument. Yea I’m sure the Tesla does have more weight in the rear, but that’s how it’s designed. That’s how it’s going to be driven in the real world. There’s no added weight in the bed, so in my eyes it’s perfectly fair, it’s how the trucks designed.... no more having to put sandbags in the bed in the winter for better traction in snow etc, pickups suck in 2wd config for that exact reason, the rear ends are too light. Complaining it’s unfair, to put weight in the bed of the Ford to make it even, makes the entire case for why the Tesla truck is better.

I’m excited to see how this technology and truck plays out.  i think my own personal needs will easily be handled by the specs and stats advertised. Very rarely do I drive over 150 miles a day. Maybe  2-3 times a year.  Maybe 10-15 times do I do over 300 miles in a day. The top tier cyber truck has a 500 mile range. That’s over 8 hrs. Even if towing cuts range in half, how often do I tow 250 miles a day? Not very. Most of my driving is under 50 miles a day.  Obviously this isn’t going to replace guys who are constantly towing trailers around all day for landscaping/plowing/ etc, but I think If the performance numbers are close to reality, itll replace the truck users like me who use a truck as a commuter vehicle but still need to haul a boat trailer or utility trailer or snowmobile trailer on the weekends. Or, need to be able to throw tools in the bed to haul around, or the thousand other tiny uses you take for granted and realize when you don’t have a pickup.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 30, 2019)

Reminds me of an old story I heard once. A local farmer needed a station wagon to haul the family around. He went to the small local car dealer and all they had was a station wagon with fake wood trim along the sides. He brought it home and took a crowbar to the siding and stripped it all off. When he was done he called up the dealer and told them that it was kind of ugly when he picked it up but expected it would look better when the finished taking the shipping crate off  . I keep wondering when Tesla will take the crate off . 

Keep in mind this a prototype, the design will get tweaked possibly significantly by the time Tesla finally delivers one. I seem to remember him rolling out a sports car that he eventually shot into space and that was scheduled to be on the road long ago.  

There are always folks who want the latest and greatest and given that many truck owners never carry anything in their beds they are basically buying a big ugly commuter car to show off. I expect Ford and GM see the writing on the wall and will just install a battery tray under the beds of more conventional trucks and sell as many as they can make.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm not sure why they didnt do that years ago.  Theres lots of room under the body of a truck.  The big thing I see is it could easily creep up I to DOT territory at 10k lbs.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2019)

Interesting to see what happens with an electric vehicle when it is called upon to do real work. In this case, towing. 








						Forget the Tug of War! All Electric Trucks Have These Two Major Flaws! (Video)
					

All electric trucks have these problems    The electric pickup truck popularity and buzz continues to grow, but there are these two major flaws that all of the




					www.tfltruck.com


----------



## DBoon (Nov 30, 2019)

I'll state openly that I'm not a truck owner (aside from the inherited 2002 Toyota Tacoma, used periodically for small hauling jobs), and I will not be in the market for a pickup truck ever...

But the Tesla truck is one ugly truck. Chances are high that those who just see "trucks as status symbols" are the target market for this truck, and Tesla will probably create some new demand by appealing to people who don't buy conventional trucks.

I'm not a Tesla fanboy by any stretch of the imagination. Up until a year ago I would have argued pretty convincingly that Tesla was just a big pyramid scheme waiting to collapse. But they may have turned the corner now, and I have to give them a lot of credit for shaking up an old industry that was pretty stuck in its ways and committed to building and selling a bunch of complicated technologies (e.g., engines and transmissions) that they happened to be good at making since they've been making them for 100 years. But that doesn't make those technologies good today. 

It seems we might be as little as 5 years away to cost parity between electric and gas vehicles, maybe closer when total ownership cost is factored in. And in 10 years, I think it is pretty likely that gas vehicles will be seen as pretty outmoded ways to get from place A to place B, with all future investment dedicated to electric vehicles. Trucks may lag that timeline by another 5 years, but EVs are coming for trucks too.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2019)

Some interesting variations are starting to show up on the interwebs. Looks better in black.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 30, 2019)

begreen said:


> Interesting to see what happens with an electric vehicle when it is called upon to do real work. In this case, towing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A hybrid version would fix that.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> A hybrid version would fix that.


Yep. It's why we love the Volt.


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2019)

And GM is announcing their new E-Truck now. The picture shown is not the new truck. That is a 2008 prototype.


			https://ww.electrek.co/2019/11/21/gm-electric-pickup-truck-sale-2021/


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 5, 2019)

begreen said:


> And GM is announcing their new E-Truck now. The picture shown is not the new truck. That is a 2008 prototype.


Thats good cuz the one pictured dont look that great. Id rather it look like the colorado rather then an avalanche which is what that 2008 looks like.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 5, 2019)

The lighter Colorado might make a better platform than an avalanche.


----------



## NoobTube (Dec 6, 2019)

Interesting news from Ford... They plan on putting their battery pack for the F150 within the Existing Frame Architechture... Which is very interesting to my eyes. All other EV Manufacturers are creating a battery pack skate-board that the motors and cab then attach to. Ford is going to build a traditional/ev adapted ladder-frame and mount the batteries inside that. I'm guessing it has to do with scalability, and protection. 

That was one of my main beefs (so far) with most EV's. They are incredibly vulnerable to puncture/damage from something hitting it from lack of ground clearance. Unless you create some good skid plates, there is no way you could take most EV trucks that have an unprotected battery Offroad... TFL Truck actually verified and tested this with their Model X, and they did end up scraping up the battery pack on their off road tests. Curious to hear more about these developments.


Say what you will about Tesla, but they know how to do a few  things right:
1. Marketing hype is second to none.
2. All other Automotive manufacturers are finally being pressured to produce something different to compete. (Good example is look at Porsche with the new Taycan... Its the only legitimate rival to a Tesla Model S with Ludicrous mode)


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2019)

There is another American truck coming online. This pickup is designed for the commercial market. They say they have over 16,000 pre-orders.  It's designed to scale and will have dual-wheel and tandem axle options. With 4 independent motors AWD, this could be the beast to beat. Battery packs afford 300-500 mile range. Starting at $45K. And it actually looks like a work truck. The XP platform is interesting too. It would make a heckuva foundation for an off-road RV. 

https://www.atlismotorvehicles.com/xt-truck


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2019)

The battery tech is interesting. They are claiming a 15 minute charge cycle when on an industrial power supply. Unlike existing car batteries, these NCM cells are not based on packs of consumer-sized cells. Starting at 125 kWh, they are designed and built for commercial use.








						Atlis Motor Vehicles
					

The XT, by Atlis Motor Vehicles, is a 100% battery-electric full-size pickup truck.  The XT is as tough as you expect, and is built to keep pace with your lifestyle.




					www.atlismotorvehicles.com


----------



## Ashful (Dec 10, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> New Fords are aluminum. Shouldn't have any rust issues.



You’d be surprised. And at least around here, most body shops won’t touch them. If you manage to cave in your tailgate, most of our local body shops will tell you to just order a new one, pre-finished, they’re just having too many issues with paint on the aluminum beds.

A few random thoughts on the Tesla:

1. It’s ugly for a reason. They’re trying to make a point that a pickup truck looks like a pickup truck, because that’s the form dictated by the mechanics of the drivetrain. Change those mechanics, and you’re no longer beholden to that body style.

2. The Tesla will have on-board air compressor(s), for running air tools. That is a huge convenience for carpenters and some other contractors, to just run a hose from the truck to the house, and not haul a compressor.

3. The Tesla will also have on-board 115V AND 230V receptacles, another huge bonus.

4. begreen is right on the glass, I believe. Talk about a greenhouse! Also, as I have a family member who just broke the windshield on their Tesla Model 3 and had to wait 5 weeks without the car for Tesla to dig up a replacement, I see this as a major flaw in their design vs. manufacturing capability.

5. Stainless steel sucks for car bodies. The deLoreans looked like chit after you’d just get some finger oils on them, similar to my stainless refrigerator with kids handprints all around the door handle, let alone the road salt and other grime a truck is destined to see. It may not rust, but it will look like hell.

6. Stainless steel makes body repair impossible, no paint to hide the body filler. So, body panel replacement is the path, as long as those body panels remain available on the market.

7. A large fraction of the pickup truck market is those automotive customers who may be the slowest to adapt to a new look and form. Heck, a large part of the pickup truck customer base is buying their trucks solely BECAUSE of the way they look. How else do you explain the sheer stupidity of low-profile tires or smoke stacks on modern pickup trucks, or brush guards and skyjacker suspension on pretty trucks that never venture into the brush?


----------



## AlbergSteve (Dec 10, 2019)

Ashful said:


> 2. The Tesla will have on-board air compressor(s), for running air tools. That is a huge convenience for carpenters and some other contractors, to just run a hose from the truck to the house, and not haul a compressor.


Maybe for filling tires or building bird houses, but you won't be building houses with it.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Dec 10, 2019)

begreen said:


> There is another American truck coming online. This pickup is designed for the commercial market. They say they have over 16,000 pre-orders.  It's designed to scale and will have dual-wheel and tandem axle options. With 4 independent motors AWD, this could be the beast to beat. Battery packs afford 300-500 mile range. Starting at $45K. And it actually looks like a work truck. The XP platform is interesting too. It would make a heckuva foundation for an off-road RV.
> 
> https://www.atlismotorvehicles.com/xt-truck


Now that looks promising...


----------



## bholler (Dec 10, 2019)

I actually kind of like the design language used for the Tesla truck.  If it was done right it could be really cool.  Unfortunately it was not done right.  The proportions are just totally wrong.  I like that they are pushing the envelope of what a truck can be but there are certain proportional standards that if not followed the design just looks wrong.   And this one does.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm not convinced the body is dictated by the drivetrain.  There have been plenty of RWD vehicles that were not pickups.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Dec 10, 2019)

Well, here are a couple more options...









						BOLLINGER MOTORS - ALL ELECTRIC WORK TRUCKS
					

Bollinger Motors all electric commercial chassis cabs and platforms are purpose-built from the ground up. Our modular battery pack system will adapt to your range, duty cycle, payload, and pricing needs. Precise, dependable, electric work beasts.




					bollingermotors.com
				











						Bollinger B2 Review, Pricing, and Specs
					

The all-electric Bollinger B2 looks primitive but puts traditional pickup trucks on notice thanks to its impressive capacities and incredible versatility.




					www.caranddriver.com
				













						Rivian - Electric Adventure Vehicles
					

Keep the world adventurous forever




					rivian.com
				











						2022 Rivian R1T Review, Pricing, and Specs
					

The 2022 Rivian R1T is the first electric pickup to hit the market, and it does so with a splashy design and impressive driving range.




					www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Ashful (Dec 10, 2019)

AlbergSteve said:


> Maybe for filling tires or building bird houses, but you won't be building houses with it.


Have they posted the CFM/pressure ratings?  I've searched, but haven't found the numbers.


----------



## begreen (Dec 27, 2019)

Wait until summer when Elon meets Chevy Chase.


----------



## coaly (Dec 30, 2019)

begreen said:


> Back to the Cybertruck. Does anyone have dimensions for this beast? It looks huge. Not something one is going to want to park at the grocery store.


Prototype is 244 inch length. Tesla proposed 231.7 finished length;
Elon tweeted a possibility of shortening of 6 inches and reducing width by 1 inch.
Plenty of size info here;
actual-length.179122
elon-we-can-reduce-the-length-6-inches.176666
Yes, I'm Coaly there as well   .

Looks like without compromising interior or bed size, the only feasible place to cut is under dash where there is a possibility of full size spare storage. They are trying to stay within specs of the F150, beating most of them with the same size constraints easily.

My concern before plunking down my $100 deposit is the material of the pan (skateboard?) or chassis/battery holder underneath. Every truck I have scrapped was done so in good running condition, road worthy except for frame rot or crossmembers rusting away. That was the reason for going with a Land Rover in 2000, and using a trailer when I need a truck, which like any other.... has frame issues now with the body and mechanicals excellent. If someone can make a rust resistant undercarriage I don't care what the top looks like. I have gotten used to a 6 foot bed, simply load longer material with gate open, and ladder racks on a cap for ladders and long items. This thing will need a wedge shape cap or rack to bring the top level for extension ladders and long items.


----------

